# Ebay help!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ladies and gents - if anyone can helpme i would be very grateful....

I have made a big cock up selling some items on ebay - it was suppsoed to be 4 things as one item (some kitchen stools) but it has managed to sell them as 4 separate items to 4 different people. I can't find the ebay help number to call them, and can't really find an appropriate help question.

Does anyone know how i can sort this out without p*ssing too many people off?!?!

Thanks!

Sally


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

You can use either one of the following eBay numbers to contact eBay by phone: 0800-322-9266 or Call eBay Customer Support
020 8080 2105 Mon - Fri 8.00AM - 9.00PM
Sat & Sun 11.00AM - 5.00PM
Im not sure this is still right though. Apparently they dont have a customer services, let me know if these numbers are still active.

Clare x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you for your reply - it's so hard to track this number down! I did manage to get hold of a number, and i think it was the one you have given me (the 0208 one it htink i used, but i can't remember now  and yes, it did work!)

thanks Clare!


----------

